# Gameboy Cardridge am Pc



## Luchsderspieler (6. April 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt Gameboy Cardridges über USB an den Pc anzuschließen. Da ich auf Gameboy und Pc spielen möchte ist eine reine Emulator Lösung nichts für mich.

LG Luchs


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. April 2014)

Legale Modullesegeräte dürfte es wohl keine geben, da Nintendo alle Rechte besitzt.

Falls es nur darum geht, die Gameboymodule an einem großen Bildschirm zu zocken, so geht das auch mit dem Super Game Boy für das Super NES und den Game Boy Player für den Gamecube (der kann zusätzlich noch GBA Module lesen). Beide Konsolen dürften für wenig Geld zu kriegen sein, die Gameboyadapter sind jedoch deutlich seltener und somit wohl teurer


----------



## Luchsderspieler (7. April 2014)

Mein Bruder Besitz einen gamecube mit besagtem Modul möchte ihn jedoch nicht hergeben und dazu hätte ich auch keinen Platz mehr auf dem Schreibtisch. Ich habe gedacht es gäbe offiziell oder inoffiziell eine Lösung wo ich das Spiel reinstecke und per USB mit dem pc verbinde. Könnte mir jemand allgemein einen Emulator empfehlen? 

LG Luchs


----------



## Wired (10. April 2014)

Suchs dir aus.

Game Boy /Game Boy Color Emulator
GBA Emulator


----------



## Luchsderspieler (12. April 2014)

Sorry aber wo ist da der downloadlink?


----------



## Wired (14. April 2014)

Das rote im Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luchsderspieler (14. April 2014)

Danke, wie bekomme ich meinen spielstand vom Gameboy auf Pc?


----------



## Wired (15. April 2014)

Wenn du da nicht Spezielle Hardware dafür hast dann sehr wahrscheinlich gar nicht, solches Zeug wird bestimmt auch nicht preiswert sein. Das was auf den Chips in den Modulen drauf ist muss ja auch iwie ausgelesen und konvertiert werden.

_PS:_ Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrung oder Wissen wie und womit das geht oder gehen könnte.


----------



## Luchsderspieler (16. April 2014)

Danke ich denke ich werde doch auf dem Gameboy bleiben

LG Luchs


----------



## bofferbrauer (27. Mai 2014)

Ein RetroN 5 könnte dich interessieren. Spielt NES, SNES, Megadrive, Gameboy, Gameboy Color und GBA (jeweils sowohl PAL als auch US oder japanische Versionen, und Sega Master System über einen Megadrive Adapter wenn man den denn hat), und hat für jedes einen passenden Modulschacht

Hier wäre mal ein Test von der Konsole: Hyperkin Retron 5 Review - GameSpot

RetroN 5 | Webseite der Konsole

Hyperkin.com Webseite des Herstellers, wo man theoretisch auch die Vorgängerkonsolen bekommen kann sowie den Supaboy (portabler SNES), allerdings muss man dazu momentan registrierter Verkäufer sein


----------

